# screening or capping roof vents



## kmwest (Jul 17, 2016)

My house (1924 Craftsman) has three plumbing vents, all metal, and a PVC radon fan vent.  As best I can tell, one of the plumbing vents (about 2.5-3" diameter) is the soil stack since it's right above all three bathrooms; the other two are about 1.5-2" diameter and about in the right place to be above my kitchen sink and dishwasher so I assume they are for them.  My question is, should I be putting caps or screens on these?  I am concerned partially about pests and clogs (I took a wasps nest out of one of them) and also for snow and ice building up in them in the winter here in Minnesota.  If I should be capping or screening them what recommendations do you have?

Thanks


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 17, 2016)

They are not generally capped or screened.

When you removed the wasp's nest, there was a little tag from the stem of the nest and if you do not also remove that, they will reoccupy that location.

Bleach works well.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jul 18, 2016)

They connect to, and are part of, the drainage system in your house. If water or snow were to get in those vents it would simply go out to the sewer. Thus, capping them to prevent water getting in is unnecessary.


----------



## StanleySPlumbing (Jul 29, 2016)

I haven't tried them myself, but you might want to check out Critter Quitters.


----------

